# Side by Side images of Leucs?



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Are there any side by side male/female pictures of leucs on here or does anybody have any that they would be willing to share? I started out with a trio, but unfortunately lost one when I moved cross-country. One has been calling virtually every day for at least a year, but nothing else. I am beginning to suspect that I have 2 males. Any ideas guys and girls?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » How to Visually Sex Dart Frogs Part II

From the page:









Sexing Dendrobates auratus. D. leucomelas, and D. truncatus

Auratus, Leucs, and Truncs are all considered part of the “Tinctorius Group”, and are very closely related to Dendrobates tinctorius. However, sexing them is often more difficult. Generally, by 8-10 months, an experienced keeper can make an educated guess. The older the frogs are, the more apparent their sex – by 2 or 3 years, the differences are often very obvious at first glance. Trucs tend to be pretty difficult to visually sex, regardless of age.

Size: As a general rule, female frogs will be larger than their male counterparts. This assumes that feeding, housing, and age are similar.


Girth: Mature, breeding females generally appear pear shaped because they are carrying eggs. This can be obvious in some frogs, and much more subtle in others. If the frogs are overweight (a common occurrence in the hobby), it may be more difficult to distinguish between the two sexes.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Luecs are notoriously difficult to sex. An educated guess is just that... a guess. Honestly there is no foolproof method for sexing luecs. Sorry.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys... It looks like I've got two males then. Both are well fed, but not obese and neither of them have that pear-shape to them. That and there is no major size difference. Now I have to find a proven female or two....



P.S. Thanks for not beating me over the head with the Search button. I tried it and couldn't find what I was looking for.


----------

